# greetings from lake of como - italy



## R-power (Mar 7, 2010)

Dear All,

hello to everybody.

new user from como - italy

now with audi tts 8j
but still with my proud vw r32 in my garage till end of 2k10 or later.

Always focused on car and motorbikes,
but fascinated from ski and mtb

main usage of tts: trackday.
some features modified (brakes, exhaust, haldex, sway bars and so on)
now with R888 245-40-18 but unable to find LIGHT-LIGHT wheel 9jx18

Some photos,
happy staying here with You 8)






























































[/URL]


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum 

the TTS looks great on the track 8)

Mark


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome along.


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello

nice to meet you

The forum has loads of great useful info.

Peter


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

welcome to the forum

what a lovely part of the world you come from as well


----------



## R-power (Mar 7, 2010)

thanks everyone for welcome.

I attempt to be useful.
I've finally found a producer of light wheels for mk2 TT-TTs-TTRs with 18x9J for track-day use.
here the link to the offer.
Now we are 3 italian guys
If we can be 5 or 6 the price will be reduced to 200 euros /each.
A real good price.

Details here:
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=181944


----------

